# Java Moss Carpet - How do you clean the tank?



## allucity (Nov 28, 2012)

If I was to build a java moss carpet on my tank (10 gallon), how am I suppose to clean the fish deposits?


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

allucity said:


> If I was to build a java moss carpet on my tank (10 gallon), how am I suppose to clean the fish deposits?


I use a turkey baster. Scoop out your betta first (duh, I know... ) and then scoop out most of your water. I usually leave a few inches at the bottom, then siphon, slowly and carefully, with the turkey baster, rinse it a little bit, siphon again, until I'm satisfied. Then I refill the tank and add the betta. It's a tiny bit time consuming, but I like doing meditative things like that, so no big for me.


----------



## allucity (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

allucity said:


> Thanks!


:BIGwinky:


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

A properly-sized gravel-vac/siphon should be able to clean out the moss. But after a while, if food builds up, you'll have a nitrate factory that'll never come clean. 

You don't see a lot of Java moss carpets around. Ever wonder why?


----------



## allucity (Nov 28, 2012)

oh, okay. Well, I decided that I'll go artificial with plants until I get a job (I'm a student -.-'); and java moss in my area is too expensive! But thanks for the help! I'll be looking forward into applying your advices in the future!


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

Expensive? Really?
I'd check craigslist....


----------

